# Paul Johnson is a great coach!



## Bullpup969 (Oct 23, 2011)

Please keep him Tech.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

You folks are brutal around here. My team actually beat them this week and I'm not even the one raising Cane (pun intended).


----------



## Buck (Oct 23, 2011)

lil'Joey seems to be late in posting this weeks polls...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Buck said:


> lil'Joey seems to be late in posting this weeks polls...



liljoey is conspicuously absent.  I wonder why.

He thought Tech was gonna go undefeated.

Unfortunately for joey, they play football in october and November.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## Buck (Oct 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr . . .



I feel ya brotha...    I felt the same after week two...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr . . .



I'm familiar.  I'm prepared to be feeling that way one week from today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> liljoey is conspicuously absent.  I wonder why.
> 
> He thought Tech was gonna go undefeated.
> 
> Unfortunately for joey, they play football in october and November.



Sounds like the typical joey.... 

Sorry for the loss bees.. I do root for you every week of the season but one.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> liljoey is conspicuously absent.  I wonder why.
> 
> He thought Tech was gonna go undefeated.
> 
> Unfortunately for joey, they play football in october and November.



As usual, you are delusional and devoid of facts !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> As usual, you are delusional and devoid of facts !!




And who are you to talk about facts..... Hilarious!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> And who are you to talk about facts..... Hilarious!





> As usual, you are delusional and devoid of facts !!



And you notice I didn't say anything about the delusional part cause WE all know you are the expert on that!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> As usual, you are delusional and devoid of facts !!



nah I pretty much nailed it.  You aren't that complicated.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> nah I pretty much nailed it.  You aren't that complicated.



About as complicated as teaching a 3 year old how to close the velcro on his shoes..


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> About as complicated as teaching a 3 year old how to close the velcro on his shoes..



I'm not sure joey has mastered that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm not sure joey has mastered that.




That's why he is still Little Joey.. He'll come around, hopefully!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2011)

I spent the weekend deer hunting, and didnt know GT lost until I got home. I guess we will see joey start doing his crawdad shuffle that he talks so much about! PJ will be run out of town before CMR! That you can bank on!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 23, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I spent the weekend deer hunting, and didnt know GT lost until I got home. I guess we will see joey start doing his crawdad shuffle that he talks so much about! PJ will be run out of town before CMR! That you can bank on!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


>



This is a good tune! Enjoy!


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 23, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I spent the weekend deer hunting, and didnt know GT lost until I got home. I guess we will see joey start doing his crawdad shuffle that he talks so much about! PJ will be run out of town before CMR! That you can bank on!!



As Herman Cain would say, apples and oranges.  Tech is thrilled to cheat and win the big bad ACC once in a blue moon.  Gets the small fan base stirred up for years.  To quote one of their own it makes them delusional.  UGA's national fan base demands more than a few wins over basketball schools.  So, with all respect Brown, I disagree with you.  CMR might get the boot quicker than CPJ.  But as Herman says, "apples and oranges."  That said, CPJ is a good coach and good for kids and good for college football.


----------



## Buck (Oct 23, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> As usual, you are delusional and devoid of facts !!



Where's the facts about where GT's ranked now?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> As Herman Cain would say, apples and oranges.  Tech is thrilled to cheat and win the big bad ACC once in a blue moon.  Gets the small fan base stirred up for years.  To quote one of their own it makes them delusional.  UGA's national fan base demands more than a few wins over basketball schools.  So, with all respect Brown, I disagree with you.  CMR might get the boot quicker than CPJ.  But as Herman says, "apples and oranges."  That said, CPJ is a good coach and good for kids and good for college football.


True Dat!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2011)

Buck said:


> Where's the facts about where GT's ranked now?



op2:


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2011)

Buck said:


> Where's the facts about where GT's ranked now?



Speaking of that, I was just on ESPN looking at the rankings and failed to see Tech in there... Well, that is, until i looked in the "Others Receiving Votes" section.  I'm just glad they got back to their "place".


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Speaking of that, I was just on ESPN looking at the rankings and failed to see Tech in there... Well, that is, until i looked in the "Others Receiving Votes" section.  I'm just glad they got back to their "place".



You really know how to pour SALT in a open wound!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You really know how to pour SALT in a open wound!!



Don't mind me, i'm just passing through... Taking a pop shot or two as i drive by.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Don't mind me, i'm just passing through... Taking a pop shot or two as i drive by.



Fire away!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 23, 2011)

Lots of chirping from the pups.  Id worry a little about it being a little premature.  Of course, you guys should be used to worrying about that sort of thing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Lots of chirping from the pups.  Id worry a little about it being a little premature.  Of course, you guys should be used to worrying about that sort of thing.



It's for joey's benefit.  None of us think that our "mutts" are anything special this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's for joey's benefit.  None of us think that our "mutts" are anything special this year.



Thats right!! Any Dawg fan to act like we are something is just plain crazy. This is all directed to liljoey!!!!! And his CRAWDAD SHUFFLE!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Dude spends 365 days a year running his pie hole wanting our attention.  Well now he's got it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude spends 365 days a year running his pie hole wanting our attention.  Well now he's got it.



 You know it is just killing him to log on here!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude spends 365 days a year running his pie hole wanting our attention.  Well now he's got it.




Got mine too! And we have a LOT of history... He's good at backing out!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Lots of chirping from the pups.  Id worry a little about it being a little premature.  Of course, you guys should be used to worrying about that sort of thing.




Doc, in the famous words of the late Dale (long live the 3).. If they're not booing you, that's when you should worry...

Sad thing is... Your jackets are never even in the conversation and the only booing you hear is once a year when WE sell out your stadium...


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 24, 2011)

Last week the ajc.com had an ad for tickets to GT game at $25 and that included a hot dog and a soda.  I suspect that the next game will go for two for $20, just like Applebees.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 24, 2011)

You keyboard studmuffins are down right funny! Enjoy your banter!


----------



## DDD (Oct 24, 2011)

If this goes south for Tech with only a win over Duke between now and Thanksgiving, fire up the Hot Seat talk for CPJ.


----------



## DDD (Oct 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> did somebody say stud muffins?



No, no... it's this guy.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 24, 2011)

Meriwether Mike said:


> You keyboard studmuffins are down right funny! Enjoy your banter!



Did somebody say studmuffins.....


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes to all you studmuffins!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2011)

DDD said:


> No, no... it's this guy.



I disagree... It's this one!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's for joey's benefit.  None of us think that our "mutts" are anything special this year.



Are you kidding me !  Do I really need to get all the post before the season started where yall were howling about a SEC championship, easy schedule, and delusional hopes of a MNC !!   Then the smurfs came to town in your own back yard and shattered all hopes!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 24, 2011)

DDD said:


> If this goes south for Tech with only a win over Duke between now and Thanksgiving, fire up the Hot Seat talk for CPJ.



Just because you mutts are a bunch of fence sitters, doesn't mean all fan bases want to get rid of a great coach !!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 24, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Just because you mutts are a bunch of fence sitters, doesn't mean all fan bases want to get rid of a great coach !!



From what ive been told, you could pass as a twin for any one of those guys... Or at least the two on top.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Are you kidding me !  Do I really need to get all the post before the season started where yall were howling about a SEC championship, easy schedule, and delusional hopes of a MNC !!   Then the smurfs came to town in your own back yard and shattered all hopes!!



I wish you would there Mr. Spock.  Please do.  Find one post from the preseason where I predicted an SECC or NC.  Go to it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Just because you mutts are a bunch of fence sitters, doesn't mean all fan bases want to get rid of a great coach !!



A great coach.

Watching your bees' epic clash with Duke is gonna be like watching two mules fight over a turnip.  

Tell us about Tech's ranking joey.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> A great coach.
> 
> Watching your bees' epic clash with Duke is gonna be like watching to mules fight over a turnip.
> 
> Tell us about Tech's ranking joey.



What do you want to know ?    Or, what part of the ranking don't you understand ?  

Help me help you !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> What do you want to know ?    Or, what part of the ranking don't you understand ?
> 
> Help me help you !!!



I think you know exactly what I meant joey.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

BTW littlejoey, how many ACC championships has your "great coach" won you?

BCS bowls?

Heck, how many bowl games have your bees won under your "great coach"?

This should be funny.


----------



## DDD (Oct 24, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> What do you want to know ?    Or, what part of the ranking don't you understand ?
> 
> Help me help you !!!



Help me out... what happened to Tech?


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 24, 2011)

I failed goezintas...but looking at the first 25 or so...they don't seem to be present..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 24, 2011)

DDD said:


> Help me out... what happened to Tech?



Talking something up and then not having it come to fruition, you've never done that before???


----------



## DDD (Oct 24, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Talking something up and then not having it come to fruition, you've never done that before???



Never.


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> BTW littlejoey, how many ACC championships has your "great coach" won you?
> 
> BCS bowls?
> 
> ...



Seems like bashing joe is worthless. He would rather see UGA lose than Ga Tech win. The Tech crowd must be proud to have such a leader on here.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 24, 2011)

riprap said:


> Seems like bashing joe is worthless. He would rather see UGA lose than Ga Tech win. The Tech crowd must be proud to have such a leader on here.



About as proud as you are of your mutt leaders Mudducker and SHD.


----------



## General Lee (Oct 24, 2011)

Just wait 'til CPJ gets his own recruits and he will turn it around...........


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> About as proud as you are of your mutt leaders Mudducker and SHD.



Those guys haven't made it their mission in life to get on here and bash Tech multiple times each and every day and go out of their way to try and get Tech fans' attention.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Just wait 'til CPJ gets his own recruits and he will turn it around...........


 


Still trying to find out what little joey has against the Dawgs that actually keeps him awake at night.. We all know he didn't go to Tech so joey.. Would UGA not take food stamps in exchange for tuition??


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still trying to find out what little joey has against the Dawgs that actually keeps him awake at night.. We all know he didn't go to Tech so joey.. Would UGA not take food stamps in exchange for tuition??



Whatever it is, it is dark.  I have tried and he flat out refuses to answer that question or to even really acknowledge it.

I pushed him pretty hard on it for about three days one time and he refused to even acknowledge the question.  The more I tried to back him into a corner, the nastier he got.

Whatever caused him to despise UGA was apparently something that he can't even bring himself to talk about.

Poor little joey.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whatever it is, it is dark. I have tried and he flat out refuses to answer that question or to even really acknowledge it.
> 
> I pushed him pretty hard on it for about three days one time and he refused to even acknowledge the question. The more I tried to back him into a corner, the nastier he got.
> 
> ...


 
Be careful.. We all know what happens when a little yellow jacket is backed into the corner.. We slap em with our UGA hat and step on em..

I'm guessing it has something to do with a few bullies in UGA shirts..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Be careful.. We all know what happens when a little yellow jacket is backed into the corner.. We slap em with our UGA hat and step on em..
> 
> I'm guessing it has something to do with a few bullies in UGA shirts..



It goes far deeper than a couple of bullies! Much deeper!


----------



## PWalls (Oct 24, 2011)

Actually, I am still on CPJ's bandwagon. It is not his fault is his players do not execute. He has a good system but at the end of the day, you are still asking 19-22 year olds to make it work. When they do what they are supposed to do, it works. When they don't, it don't. Much like any college coach's system I would guess.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whatever caused him to despise UGA was apparently something that he can't even bring himself to talk about.



You'd be surprised at how easy you guys are to dislike.

Especially a few of you.  I won't name names because GT fans don't get free passes when it comes to personal insults.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You'd be surprised at how easy you guys are to dislike.
> 
> Especially a few of you.  I won't name names because GT fans don't get free passes when it comes to personal insults.



Ok Jared.  If this caused you to not like me anymore that's up to you I guess.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2011)

I love everybody!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Nah, here you go.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2011)

Thats a good one too brad. I think it's time to stop all the hatin.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 24, 2011)

PWalls said:


> Actually, I am still on CPJ's bandwagon. It is not his fault is his players do not execute. He has a good system but at the end of the day, you are still asking 19-22 year olds to make it work. When they do what they are supposed to do, it works. When they don't, it don't. Much like any college coach's system I would guess.



Exactly !!! 

I'm still up on the wagon too .


----------



## General Lee (Oct 24, 2011)

TurkeyCreek said:


> Exactly !!!
> 
> I'm still up on the wagon too .


Well you shouldn't have any problem finding a seat.............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 24, 2011)

I like CPJ.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2011)

Still . . . Grrrrrrrr . ..


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2011)

PWalls said:


> Actually, I am still on CPJ's bandwagon. It is not his fault is his players do not execute. He has a good system but at the end of the day, you are still asking 19-22 year olds to make it work. When they do what they are supposed to do, it works. When they don't, it don't. Much like any college coach's system I would guess.



That's what I use to think about Bobo, but they've run the fade to the corner and 3rd and 20 running plays enough where they should have them down pat by now.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still . . . Grrrrrrrr . ..



I told ya... the only way to get the gnats back on track is a naked twister grudge match with CPJ and lil joey....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I told ya... the only way to get the gnats back on track is a naked twister grudge match with CPJ and lil joey....



Oh Lawd!


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2011)

riprap said:


> That's what I use to think about Bobo, but they've run the fade to the corner and 3rd and 20 running plays enough where they should have them down pat by now.



Actually, the fade to the corner is about the only play for years that has actually worked. They have just had NFL caliber recievers and QB's to make it happen. It's the plays before that play that make me mad. So predictable.

They were talking during the Virginia game how CPJ uses only 8 or 10 plays. I don't know if this is true or not, but that's not too many to have to prepare for.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 24, 2011)

I been thinkin about it some, and have decided... CPJ is the best player UGA has had since Reggie Ball.....


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You'd be surprised at how easy you guys are to dislike.
> 
> Especially a few of you.  I won't name names because GT fans don't get free passes when it comes to personal insults.



Why would it need to come to that? You can judge people over the internet?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I been thinkin about it some, and have decided... CPJ is the best player UGA has had since Reggie Ball.....



Man it's hard to beat out Ball. He was one of my all time favorites. He was a DGD!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 24, 2011)

riprap said:


> Why would it need to come to that? You can judge people over the internet?



Yea... I could caer less about what anybody says on here... I would probably invite any body on this forum to my house and to my camp fire. I don't base friendship on who your college football team is. My own brother is a Techie Moron,...... God help him......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I told ya... the only way to get the gnats back on track is a naked twister grudge match with CPJ and lil joey....





Bitteroot said:


> I been thinkin about it some, and have decided... CPJ is the best player UGA has had since Reggie Ball.....



Gerg, you aint right boy!   but thats why i like ya! 

Now git on over to the outdoor cafe and get some stew.


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Yea... I could caer less about what anybody says on here... I would probably invite any body on this forum to my house and to my camp fire. I don't base friendship on who your college football team is. My own brother is a Techie Moron,...... God help him......



I hear ya. It's funny, but at our deer land I was talking trash Sat. morn. to the Tech fans at the club. I kept asking them were they ready for the hurricane coming. One member, who is a big GT fan, kept us up to date on his phone about the upsets Sat. nite. I asked about the hurricane and he mentioned softly Tech lost. I don't remember anyone wanting to throw anybody in the fire over it.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 24, 2011)

riprap said:


> I hear ya. It's funny, but at our deer land I was talking trash Sat. morn. to the Tech fans at the club. I kept asking them were they ready for the hurricane coming. One member, who is a big GT fan, kept us up to date on his phone about the upsets Sat. nite. I asked about the hurricane and he mentioned softly Tech lost. I don't remember anyone wanting to throw anybody in the fire over it.



Yea.. I got dear friends that are ephelump humpers, gnats, cackeylackys, barners, volunteers, and god forbid, OS luckites......but as you get older, you realize how idiotic some of you friends become due to alcohol poisoning, and brain damage. All you can do is love em and try to bring em out of it with beer and cajun boiled peanuts...


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Yea.. I got dear friends that are ephelump humpers, gnats, cackeylackys, barners, volunteers, and god forbid, OS luckites......but as you get older, you realize how idiotic some of you friends become due to alcohol poisoning, and brain damage. All you can do is love em and try to bring em out of it with beer and cajun boiled peanuts...



Our members are like LilburnJoe, would rather see UGA lose than Tech win.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 24, 2011)

riprap said:


> Our members are like LilburnJoe, would rather see UGA lose than Tech win.



I know what ya mean... all in all lil joey is just stugglin with and identity crisis. His boy has betrayed him by going to UGA, and he don't know quite how to handle the range of emotions he's goin through. I suspect that if lil joey showed up at my campsite ( with a 12 of Sam Adams 42 below) he's be as welcome as my step cousin in law Muddyfoots...


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 24, 2011)

Really?


----------



## General Lee (Oct 24, 2011)

Well atleast ya'll don't have to worry about other schools trying to come steal CPJ away from you.Tech is the only Div 1 school that would have him............


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 24, 2011)

When he beats Clemson this weekend does that make him a little better coach?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 24, 2011)

If he beats Clemson this weekend, i will buy a Tech fan lunch one day next week.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 24, 2011)

So many Tech Fans to Choose From.. which one will you take to Lunch?? LilJoe?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 24, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> So many Tech Fans to Choose From.. which one will you take to Lunch?? LilJoe?



Not in this lifetime !!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> If he beats Clemson this weekend, i will buy a Tech fan lunch one day next week.



Where we goin?

Bitter, riprap, you guys are just bigger men than me.  I'll work on it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> If he beats Clemson this weekend, i will buy a Tech fan lunch one day next week.





I'll eat wit ya Mattie !!  I really don't think you got much to worry about . . .


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad I was 20 feet up a pine and missed the game- bring on Vad Lee for crying out loud.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 24, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Glad I was 20 feet up a pine and missed the game- bring on Vad Lee for crying out loud.



Man they cant Bring Him in for 4 games.. We would rather have him for 4 full years.. .I would love to see it myself... but if Oline cant Protect Washington how they gonna protect Vad?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Man they cant Bring Him in for 4 games.. We would rather have him for 4 full years.. .I would love to see it myself... but if Oline cant Protect Washington how they gonna protect Vad?




Yep I agree, we'll just let the young man get killed next year . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Not in this lifetime !!




For some reason I don't think anyone would take you to lunch...

They would lose their appetite before you sat down to order...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I know what ya mean... all in all lil joey is just stugglin with and identity crisis. His boy has betrayed him by going to UGA, and he don't know quite how to handle the range of emotions he's goin through.




So that's where the hatred is coming from.. SGD... you were right.. It runs DEEP!

Glad his boy has some common sense...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Yea.. I got dear friends that are ephelump humpers, gnats, cackeylackys, barners, volunteers, and god forbid, OS luckites......but as you get older, you realize how idiotic some of you friends become due to alcohol poisoning, and brain damage. All you can do is love em and try to bring em out of it with beer and cajun boiled peanuts...



That's what makes all of this fun! End of the day, we're not on the field but we all seem to gather around the same campfire, drink beer, talk about shooting deer and Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 24, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's what makes all of this fun! End of the day, we're not on the field but we all seem to gather around the same campfire, drink beer, talk about shooting deer and Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----...



 You think it started with me?  Just ask your boy SGD where it started !!!   Yall can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> You think it started with me?  Just ask your boy SGD where it started !!!




I'm guessing it started with you as a small joey in his mommas pouch...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Not in this lifetime !!



Why not???  You know I will feed ya well when you are stacking the firewood at my house. Maybe a jam sammich, or two.   How much you gonna charge a bulldawg for a truckload of wood?? 



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Where we goin?
> 
> Bitter, riprap, you guys are just bigger men than me.  I'll work on it.



Papadeaux's.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll eat wit ya Mattie !!  I really don't think you got much to worry about . . .



You never write or call my wife anymore, so im mad at you. She has resorted to talking to me! I miss you...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm guessing it started with you as a small joey in his mommas pouch...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> You think it started with me?  Just ask your boy SGD where it started !!!   Yall can't see the forest for the trees.



That's funny.

I had never even heard of littlejoey until one day he goes on this tirade telling me how "classless" I am.

Then he spends the next three years commenting on all my posts.

Hey Joey, if you just shut up I'll leave you alone.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why not???  You know I will feed ya well when you are stacking the firewood at my house. Maybe a jam sammich, or two.   How much you gonna charge a bulldawg for a truckload of wood??



You have to talk to the bullpup woodboss on special dawg pricing.  

Jam sammich gives me gas.  Don't think the woodboss would enjoy the ride back !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why not???  You know I will feed ya well when you are stacking the firewood at my house. Maybe a jam sammich, or two.   How much you gonna charge a bulldawg for a truckload of wood??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm here for ya brudder !! 

I miss my Jessica !!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> If he beats Clemson this weekend, i will buy a Tech fan lunch one day next week.



today?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 31, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> today?



Nope leaving today early. Got a thing to go to at my kids school. Im good for tomorrow though.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah were is my Lunch at!!


----------

